# Foxes playing



## Lewis1995 (Jun 17, 2010)

I was lucky enough to get these shots this morning of 2 foxes playing out back and i am feeling very chuffed 1 cos i got to see them and 2 cos my camera managed to work long enough to get some okish pictures of them :mrgreen:


----------



## Lewis1995 (Jun 17, 2010)

Last 3


----------



## laurencea (Aug 28, 2009)

great shots! :2thumb:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

That must have been a great experience to stand and watch!


----------



## Lewis1995 (Jun 17, 2010)

I only looked out the window by chance and spotted them so made a run downstairs for the camera with the hope they wouldnt be gone when i got back and they wasn't :2thumb:
I could of carried on watching for hours to be honest but sadly had to do the school thing 
We are pretty lucky where we are to get to see some of the things we do i guess


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

wow, how lovely :flrt:


----------



## Shelleyred (Jul 11, 2010)

Nice pics!


----------



## Lewis1995 (Jun 17, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## LiquidOnyx (Aug 23, 2011)

Great shots!


----------

